# What to do with CAMEL



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

I have several boxes of fiber coming my way from a friend who owns a camel - she wants a bag made out of some of it, and i can have the rest. Which there is a heck of a lot of. Thing is, I believe the fibers are probably too long to process on a drum, some longer than 8" - do I just cut this?

Any suggestions on what to skirt out, etc? on camel?

Thanks,

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't know for certain, but I think it is a lot like bison. you'll have to separate the longer, tougher hair from the fuzz.

I'd probably try to tackle it by separating the fiber types, washing the hair, applying a thick coat of hair conditioner, combing it out, rinsing carefully not to tangle again, then spinning


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Camel is wonderful fiber. The fibers aren't long at all they are rather short, but not as short as Cashmere. The problem is you will need to dehair it if she hasn't already done so. It felt well I think so I'd say blend it with some wool. We have a woman who used to come to our guild events before 911 (that was our last one) She had many Camels a heard of them to be exact. She lives in SD. But she would make the most wonderful blends of her camel down with just about any fiber you can imagine. It's very warm too.

BTW, camel down is very soft like any down fiber would be.

Enjoy!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Just curious here...but if the down is short, and the OP is talking 8" fibers, I'm assuming that's the hair that needs to be separated out. At that length, though, I'd think it would be good for something, at least cordage if not yarn. Anyone know? I'm intrigued now.....

Meg


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

ok so the long stuff is HAIR that needs to come out - so should kinda treat it like pygora and go for the 'cashmere' stuff. 

;-p

Looks like my compost pile is in for some dromedary touches!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg what is OP? I grew up wearing Camel's hair coats and those were woven and fulled and as I recall they tended to be scratchy. I'm sure those were made out of all the Camel hair and down spun together and then woven, maybe?!

Andrea you got it. I'm sure some of those guard hairs are more course than others. I think it does depend on the age of the animal as with most fiber animals. You will have to assess it when you get it.

No I know with Bison hair if you wash it/wet it, it is easier to get the majority of hair and down separated. You might want to try it with a little bit of the Camel. Do you have combs? Those might help too.

Post pictures of what you do so we can watch and learn through you, okay?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Meg what is OP?


Opening Post


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I though it was Original Poster

grabbing bag of popcorn and waiting for the pictures


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I though it was Original Poster
> 
> grabbing bag of popcorn and waiting for the pictures



Yeah, well, that too........


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I have 8 grams of soft, short camel that I just nuzzle once in a while. It's in roving and one day I'll spin it when I decide what I'm going to do with the spun yarn. I did finger spin a little and it wasn't bad at all.

Whatever you decide to do with yours, I'll be waiting for pictures and following along with everyone else.


----------

